
ASK HN: Acceptable content for Show HN? - ozzmotik
hello all<p>i just wanted to run a quick question by you; i am used to seeing mostly just tech projects and things that can be directly tried out to the public in show hn, but it brings me to think certain things.<p>to explain, while i am a technical individual and i do write code and work with tech on occasion, i have several other forms of individual expression, namely my production of music that i&#x27;ve been working on for as long as i&#x27;ve been coding; i understand that this is a technical community, and that focus sort of restricts the possiblre type of content that one might submit to it, but my problem here is, i put just as much intellectual effort and have the same experience with producing music, among other things; with that being said, with the technological processes i undergo to make music (even if not directly related to music), would it be, i suppose, the opposite of appropriate to provide such content? i&#x27;m not opposed to any specific answer, and i&#x27;m not looking for a yes or no, but more than anything, a discussion on the merits of content that is only peripheral to tech, perhaps invoking it in the process of creation. that is to say, there is an involvement, but the ultimate product is more than just a script or a project meant to do something, but perhaps say, an album, or a youtube channel&#x2F;playlist showcasing music, or, really, any other sort of artistic content that could be shared.<p>as far as i see it, the only way around the current restriction of content, how i interpret it at least, would be to provide a walkthrough or an analysis on the technical processes that were invoked and perhaps some education on how to perform them, in creating said product.<p>thoughts?
======
prawn
If you have something relevant, post it here. If it's relevant to another
community (musicians, for example) post it there.

If you don't have something relevant to this community but think you can write
something up, just do it.

~~~
ozzmotik
i think that is about the most succinct and to the point answer i have ever
read in my life. just wanted to let you know that i appreciate your brevity ++

